
Digia to pay Nokia €4 million for Qt [...] - palebluedot
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/10/3233105/digia-nokia-qt-acquisition-4-million-euros
======
pkmays
Glad to hear this. Digia has treated Qt very good.

